# European MOT coming up ?



## Belgian (Dec 30, 2008)

In 2009 a regulation is coming up in some EU countries to recognize each others MOT. This is allready so since 2007 between Netherlands and Belgium (Dutch registered cars from owners living in Belgium could have Belgian MOT). Regulations are going up with Spain in the same way. Soon (I hope) 'expatriates' will not have to return to the home country for MOT.


----------



## t&s (Dec 30, 2008)

here in uk a new mot is required every year 
i hear in spain it is only every 4 years 
is that correct?????


----------



## Belgian (Dec 30, 2008)

t&s said:


> here in uk a new mot is required every year
> i hear in spain it is only every 4 years
> is that correct?????


I don't know about Spain. But here in Belgium (and I think the same applies for Spain) :
1st MOT after 4 years on a new car, and then yearly. MOT when car is sold,
(to get insurance papers) and then again yearly after the 4th year.


----------



## t&s (Dec 30, 2008)

that sounds ok 
 our first mot has to be after 3 years so they do need to compatable for the idea to work


----------



## landyacht (Dec 30, 2008)

*MOT (ITV Spain)*

Hi T&S

Believe up to 10 years vehicle age every two years there after

every year might add its quite a test before they start the test

the oil level is checked.

Regards

Landyacht


----------



## bilbao camper (Dec 30, 2008)

The first ITV (MOT) in Spain is after 4 years then every 2 years untill 10 years then every year and unlike the UK you are with the car while the test is completed so you know its been done


----------



## ian81 (Dec 30, 2008)

France is every 4 years ..then every 2 years. 

Whilst it seems like a good idea I guess it will rely on getting the various computer systems to talk to each other as in France like the UK and I guess other countries too are computerised. Imagine getting a test in another country and then returning to the UK and the police don't have that fact on their data base then will they take your MH off you?

Also if they harmonise tests surely they will want to the same with parking tickets driving licences etc.?


----------



## Belgian (Dec 30, 2008)

ian81 said:


> Also if they harmonise tests surely they will want to the same with parking tickets driving licences etc.?


In most (continental western) EU countries fines and tickets are 'harmonised' (at least in Benelux, France and Germany.(no more escape possible) I had to swap my Belgian driving licence for an European this year (the B was valid until doomesday, the EU only 5 years).
We all will be shaved the same way in the future


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 31, 2008)

Germany - first after 3 years and then every 2 years


----------



## autosleeper (Dec 31, 2008)

bilbao camper said:


> The first ITV (MOT) in Spain is after 4 years then every 2 years untill 10 years then every year and unlike the UK you are with the car while the test is completed so you know its been done



In our Garage, every owner waits with their car whilst the MOt Test is carried out.  You are going to the wrong testing stations.


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 31, 2008)

*in answer,*

hi, the uk is not part of the transport data act, and the details held by UK police forces and the DVLA are accessible outside the UK. so unless there is change in this act, then this will not affect UK cars, motor homes etc.
I can see it coming into force for sure but not by 2009.
michael


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Dec 31, 2008)

This is from another website regarding MOTs/Road Tax/Registration for UK vehicles travelling abroad for extended periods. The jist of the information is that the UK road tax is not payable if the vehicle is out of the UK and that an MOT is not required until the vehicle returns to the UK. Once the vehicle has an MOT the road tax can be paid. Apparently the UK has perpetual vehicle registration - and is only cancelled if a SORN is made or the vehicle is scrapped/written off. 

Here it is;

"I was bored this morning so I emailed the DVLA with the following question:-

Please can you advise how I could remain legal if taking my UK vehicle abroad for an extended period say 2 years on a multi country trip.

I know you say I should export the vehicle if it's to be out of the country for over a year. But that is only practical if the vehicle is to be re-registered in another country. If I am constantly travelling between countries that cannot be done.

I know I can renew my road tax via the internet, but I can only do this if I have a current MOT.

It is not possible to renew a UK MOT whilst abroad, so once the MOT expires I cannot retax the vehicle without returning to the UK and as soon as I drive off the ferry I am committing an offense.

Are there any concessions for this catch 22 situation?

And I received the following reply:-

Thank you for your email.

You are right when you say that it would not be practical to register your vehicle in another country if you are passing through a large number of them over a two year period.
You would not be able to tax your vehicle because of the lack of a valid MOT certificate and you would not be able to declare your vehicle off the road because this can only be done if the vehicle was being laid up within the confines of the UK.

In these circumstances you would need to write a letter into the Centre quoting the registration mark of the vehicle and explaining why it would not be taxed or declared off the road over the next 2 years or so. You can ask for this correspondence to be entered on to the vehicle record. This would ensure that you would not receive any fines or penalties with regard to the fact that your car will not be taxed.

The following contact information should be used with regard to this matter;
Vehicle Customer Services, DVLA, Swansea, SA99 1BA. 

I hope that this matter has clarified matters for you.

Regards
David S Evans
Motoring : Directgov"


----------



## walkers (Jan 12, 2009)

bilbao camper said:


> The first ITV (MOT) in Spain is after 4 years then every 2 years untill 10 years then every year and unlike the UK you are with the car while the test is completed so you know its been done


 Also to be remembered is that in Spain the ITV is not as precise as the UK. They didn't even open the doors of the car I had tested, so seatbelts were not tested, I had a headlamp way out of alignment this wasn't even mentioned although the man doing the test did notice it(he kept going back and forth to said light). I also had a mechanic friend tell me he had his 4x4 tested on the brake balance one wheel was way out it passed and was issued with a 12month certificate (4x4's are classed as comercial here so should only get 6 months).
Would be far more comfortable with the good old British mot any day.


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

*in answer,*

Hi all, its the same in France, I know a mate who has not had a real French mot for over 10 years, his car is a total death trap and last year the brakes went due to the brake fluid being full of rust, the steerings shot and its full of rust, but thats the French, also there is no mot for motorbikes at all.
Yes I am glad that I keep my car up to UK standards, But there will as I stated before never be a EU mot between the UK and the rest of Europe as the police and the dvla will not past information on cars and owners of same to europe.
Michael


----------



## bilbao camper (Jan 12, 2009)

Check your public liabilty insurance an the health and saftey position


----------

